# Programmierung eines Wörterbuches



## Daviduft (23. Jan 2018)

Guten Abend,

ich soll in der Schule morgen ein Wörterbuch-Projekt abgeben, welches wir mit Java Programmieren sollten.

Das GUI wurde mit JFrame erstellt. Es gibt 3 Buttons mit "Übersetzen"(der Vokabeln), "Einlesen"(der Vokabeln) und "Leeren"(der Textfelder).

Mein Problem ist, dass alles fehlerfrei kompiliert wird, ich nur nicht herausbekomme, warum das Programm nicht funktioniert. Für mich gibt es einige Theorien. Die für mich wahrscheinlichste besteht darin, dass die Methode "findEnglish", die die englische Vokabel zu der eingegebene Deutschen suchen soll, nicht funktioniert.

Ich werde Bilder von den wichtigen Klassen hier hochladen und hoffe, dass mir wer auf die Schnelle helfen kann.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## mrBrown (23. Jan 2018)

Daviduft hat gesagt.:


> Ich werde Bilder von den wichtigen Klassen hier hochladen und hoffe, dass mir wer auf die Schnelle helfen kann.


Du machst es dir *deutlich* einfacher, wenn du einfach den Code hier hochlädst, statt Screenshots davon zu posten...




Daviduft hat gesagt.:


> Für mich gibt es einige Theorien. Die für mich wahrscheinlichste besteht darin, dass die Methode "findEnglish", die die englische Vokabel zu der eingegebene Deutschen suchen soll, nicht funktioniert.


Ohne die Klasse List zu kennen kann man zu der Methode kaum was sagen


----------



## Daviduft (23. Jan 2018)

Es sind halt ziemlich viele Klassen. Die Klasse List kann ich noch hereinschicken.


----------



## mrBrown (23. Jan 2018)

Daviduft hat gesagt.:


> Es sind halt ziemlich viele Klassen.


Noch ein Grund mehr - die meisten lesen lieber sauber formatierten Text als merkwürdig formatierte, verpixelte Screenshots mit merkwürdigem Syntaxhighlighting


----------



## Javinner (23. Jan 2018)

[code=Java]Dein Code[/code]
Noch besser wäre es:
[SPOILER="Spoiler"][code=Java]Dein Code[/code][/SPOILER]
Dann wird alles sehr kompakt und übersichtlich.


Spoiler: Beispiel





```
public class YourClass
{
     //Your Code
}
```


----------

